# Kindle 2 Changelogs -- official & unofficial



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I think this forum should have a sticky for version changelogs (official, and what's been found through source-combing)... In case this ends up being the changelog thread, I don't mind updating it as more info's released, here we go.

*2.3.3 (431100003):*


ireaderreview.com said:


> from http://ireaderreview.com/2010/02/13/whats-in-kindle-update-2-3-3/
> At the Kindle Forum there are varying reports on what improvements and fixes there are (remember this is all guess-work and not official) -
> Fixes for the Kindle DX.
> Faster deletes.
> ...


*2.3 (unknown build #):*


Amazon support website said:


> -Longer battery life for Kindle (Global Wireless): You can now read for up to 1 week on a single charge with wireless on. Turn wireless off and read for up to 2 weeks.
> -Built-in PDF reader: Your Kindle can now display PDF documents without losing the formatting of the original file. Send PDF documents directly to your Kindle (via your @Kindle address) or drag and drop PDF files from your computer to your Kindle (when connected via USB). Learn more.
> -Manual screen rotation: The Kindle screen can now manually rotate between portrait and landscape views so you can see the entire width of a web page or magnify the page of a PDF file. The page-turn buttons work the same in either orientation, and the 5-way controller movements are switched to match the orientation. Learn more.
> -Option to convert PDF files to Kindle format. If you prefer to have your personal PDF documents converted to the Kindle format (so that they can reflow), type "Convert" in the subject of the e-mail when you submit your personal document to your @kindle.com address.


*2.0.3 (327610024):*
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=469939&postcount=10


Damætas said:


> unrequited, I've confirmed that 2.0.3 recognizes the new TTS-disable flag in books sold on Amazon's site that are TTS-disabled. TTS blocking does not work on 2.0.2 or earlier.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7303.0/


muggle said:


> Since I updated my Kindle 2 with the 2.0.3 patch, I tried it again and it seems much much faster.





Raffeer said:


> Wow!! Much faster!


_note: others like myself have noticed no speed increases, but it may be on a website-by-website basis_

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45528


hmemcpy said:


> Last night I upgraded my K2 to 2.0.3, and now I can't turn on USB networking. I get to debug mode just fine (typing `help shows all the commands, including `usbNetwork and `usbQa), however typing those seems to do nothing.


*2.0.2 (309510017):*
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=397296#post397296


mshnryman said:


> INSTALLED AND TESTED
> Works w/ Kindlefixed files.
> Also installed the Kindle2 screensaver hack ( http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=380345#post380345 ) and it worked also.
> 
> NOTE: make sure to backup your documents folder (and any other necessary data you may have) before making the update. If I hadn't made the backup, I may have lost data and had to find it all again. Kindle 2.0.2 update would NOT install until I ran "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers. bin" and after I ran it, the USB connectivity would not work correctly. "I Reset to Factory Defaults" to get it back to a working 2.0.1 and then updated to 2.0.2


_note: a lot of other people are just unhacking, updating, and hacking again without issue, but backups are always a good idea whenever performing an update._

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5564.msg116077.html#msg116077


unrequited said:


> Just updated, and the UI definitely is faster. Page refreshes are faster. I can confirm at least one bugfix as well. When reading manga/comics (or viewing images in the pictures folder) "Partial Refresh" finally works. Whenever you turn the page, it blanks the screen, refreshes the top half of the page first, and then refreshes the bottom half of the screen so if you're reading comics/manga you can change pages even quicker.


http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=397814#post397814


ghchinoy said:


> Looking at the published gnu linux kernel sources provided by Amazon, only 4 files are different:
> 
> arch/arm/mach-mx3/dvfs_v2.c
> arch/arm/plat-mxc/isp1504xc.c
> ...


*2.0.1 (303870012):*
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/member.php?u=1182


TadW said:


> - the power management routines of the i.MX31 CPU and MC13783 PMIC
> - the battery charger routines
> - the broadsheet watchdog timer
> - the eInk frame buffer device


*v2.0 (291330095):*
Initial release


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

2.0.3 added, notes to follow from user discoveries in the coming days


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

updated


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

updated


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Deear God, this is Greek to me, please explain for the dunce of the class?


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I missed 2.0.4, updated for 2.3, if you have any information regarding 2.0.4, I'll add it for posterity here. Also, I don't know the build # for 2.3 because I only have a Kindle 2 DX. Can anybody please let me know the build #?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

unrequited said:


> I missed 2.0.4, updated for 2.3, if you have any information regarding 2.0.4, I'll add it for posterity here. Also, I don't know the build # for 2.3 because I only have a Kindle 2 DX. Can anybody please let me know the build #?


It has appeared to me that 2.0.4 was an update for new K2's that older ones never got (perhaps never needed). But no-one has ever been able to figure out what it did. It may be that they were mistaken and their Kindles just came with it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

OK I'm sorry to be so clueless, but here goes.
My Kindle 2 says "Version 2.0.3 (327610024).  Am I somehow behind or something?  What is 2.3?  Do I manually need to update something or will things download as needed?

I can hardly keep up with this stuff and most of you seem to be speaking Greek to me.    I have never tried "hacking" etc. for fear of messing up something.

I know I keep needing to update Calibre, but assumed that any Kindle updates would be automatically downloaded to my Kindle.  No?  If not, what do I do?

Judith


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

If you've never hacked it, it'll update automatically in the background.  I think there's someplace in the menu where it'll tell you what version it is, but I don't have my Kindle with me, so I can't look.  It sounds like you don't really care, though, you just want to read. 

So in conclusion...you're fine.  Have fun reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Judith. . . . .the current version is 2.3. . . .looks like you don't have it yet.  The main things it does is add native PDF support and the ability to switch orientation.

You can just wait until it comes on it's own. . .the numbers you listed indicate you do not have either the custom font or sleep picture add on's so it will eventually come if you leave WN on.  You might want to leave it plugged in with WN on overnight until it comes.

Alternatively, you can go to the Kindle support page, copy the file to your computer and then follow the steps to load it onto your kindle and update it.  It's not too hard.

This particular thread, about 'changelogs', is pretty much Greek to many of us. . . .don't feel badly!  And NEVER be afraid to ask if something doesn't make sense!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Judith said:


> OK I'm sorry to be so clueless, but here goes.
> My Kindle 2 says "Version 2.0.3 (327610024). Am I somehow behind or something? What is 2.3? Do I manually need to update something or will things download as needed?


Judith, note that the update is relatively large, so you may need to leave Whispernet on longer than usual to let it download. As in several hours.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Updated for 2.3.3


----------

